
Getting on cancer’s nerves: A surprising way to thwart tumours - DamonHD
https://www.newscientist.com/article/mg23631480-200-how-hitting-our-nervous-system-could-let-us-defeat-cancer/?cmpid=SOC%7cNSNS%7c2017-Echobox&utm_campaign=Echobox&utm_medium=Social&utm_source=Twitter#link_time=1508753394
======
DamonHD
I lost my uncle to pancreatic cancer. I suspect that this would all have been
to late to make a difference to him. But still the thought that no (very) new
drugs or surgical techniques would be needed to fix a lot of people is
interesting.

